# Father and Son Looking for lease in North or Mid Georgia



## bigjohn0488 (Jul 20, 2012)

Me and my dad are looking for a lease or club in north or mid Georgia.  We have our own camper and generator if needed.  We are very safe hunters with many years of hunting experience.  Have our own stands.


----------



## KDams (Jul 21, 2012)

I have 1200ac in greene cty camp with elect-water dues are 600.00
if you would like more info you can contacted me at 706-367-2639
thanks Kevin


----------



## Hart Co (Jul 21, 2012)

75 acres with possible camper site in Hart Co.  Please let me know if interested


----------



## huntabitwyatt (Jul 23, 2012)

*emanuel land*

i have 106 acres in emanuel county with camper hook up call 478-494-3240 for more info. thanks


----------



## Buck Hunter (Jul 25, 2012)

Warren Co. hunt club needs more members for our 478 acre lease. We have a good mixture of hardwoods and pines and also a swamp on part of the property. 2 power lines. good areas for food plots. Spouse and children under 18 are included. The property is less than a mile from the ogeechee river. $650 per year. call Wayne @ 770-315-6895 or wayne.lively@hotmail.com


----------



## stuart smith (Jul 25, 2012)

I have a lease in Jones County.353 acres and borders Cedar Creek WMA.PM me if interested.


----------



## 13ptbuck (Jul 27, 2012)

I am in a club in Hancock county.  840 acres. Dues are $650.  We have power and a deer cooler.  Chris 404-661-9573


----------



## MIKE RAINEY (Jul 28, 2012)

I have 1268 acres in Hancock Co. Dues are $850. We have power, water and satilite. We do have a 115 min. on bucks. If interested give me a call @706-621-2827.


----------



## duke13 (Aug 2, 2012)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=671420


----------



## mossberg500 (Aug 6, 2012)

*Johnson county*

1300 acre club in Johnson county close to washington co. line. Have two spots remaining. $650 per member, have power and spots for campers. Year round access. Call Jesse @ 4045573039 or email me at welcome@bellsouth.net


----------



## thumbuster (Sep 2, 2012)

washington county 350 acres plenty of deer and turkey.  need 4 members 600.00 per year,  camp area no water or power we use generators. call me @ 770-527-1526


----------



## james c smith (Sep 4, 2012)

Family Club in Talbot County needs new members. 784 acres ,camping area with power and water. Membership is $660 per year, for males over 18.  Call James Smith 770 883 2903 for info.


----------



## Mad Racks (Sep 9, 2012)

We have openings PM your name and # for more info. Thanks Madison.


----------



## timber ghost (Sep 13, 2012)

We are looking to fill additional memberships for our Burke
County expansion.

There is one 165 acre tract in Sardis & 250+ acres in Waynesboro.

Both tracts are wooded (about 60% planted pines & 40% hardwoods) with creeks on both tracts.

No electricity or club house on property. (pack in & out)

Bring in your own stands and get set up ASAP.
Get in on the ground floor. (WE ARE FILLING FAST !!!!)

We will have a max of 8 members.

Memberships = $875.yr (first come first serve)


If interested call...(706) 680-6401 between 12pm and 9pm
leave name and number and I will return all calls ASAP.

SERIOUS INQUIRIES ONLY PLEASE.


----------



## thesilverbullet (Sep 13, 2012)

*looking for hunt club*

we have 3 openings at our small club ,200 acres, in green county. lots of hardwoods,etc. . dues are 600.00, have power to campsite. call david @ 404-456-4364 for more info.. thanks...


----------



## Mad Racks (Sep 14, 2012)

We still have openings, PM your name and # for more info. Thanks Madison.


----------



## rdkemp (Sep 23, 2012)

Currently seeking 3 additional QDM hunting members. 1000 acre hunting lease in Lyons GA. It's all one track and completely wooded with hardwood bottoms and wet streams. Quality managed for over a decade! All bordering property is also QDM. Formerly included in Rose Allen Plantation (www.roseallenplantation.com) Many Boone & Crockett mature bucks up to 160 have been sighted on this club. High population of trophy gobblers, as well as hog and coyote. Club stands in place and will be available for all members. Planted food plots and 600 lb corn supplementations each week. For more information please click the added links or contact Richard Kemp @ 912-293-9356 or email rdkemp@hotmail Looking forward to your membership!

http://vidaliapolicesupply.com/? page_id=171

www.facebook.com/RoseHollowHuntClub


----------

